# My tanks and fish



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

*my 24 gallon tank in my dads office*
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff299/Mesapod/Picture009.jpg
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff299/Mesapod/Picture007.jpg
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff299/Mesapod/Picture001.jpg
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff299/Mesapod/Picture008.jpg
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff299/Mesapod/Picture020.jpg
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff299/Mesapod/Picture033.jpg
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff299/Mesapod/Picture039.jpg

*10 gallon*
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff299/Mesapod/Picture011.jpg
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff299/Mesapod/Picture013.jpg
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff299/Mesapod/Picture014.jpg
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff299/Mesapod/Picture016.jpg
*My 10 gallon guppy fry tank*
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff299/Mesapod/Picture012.jpg
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff299/Mesapod/Picture021.jpg
the last 2 have the one fry in it. they are pretty blurry!
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff299/Mesapod/Picture024.jpg
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff299/Mesapod/Picture026.jpg
sorry for posting so many pics its just that im excited and wanted to show off all my tanks.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

Great tanks, love the guppy fry tank.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

thx the only thing i don't like is the orange gravle lol ive had that tank for 5 years and it really appealed to me back then. lol never got around to changing it though


----------

